# Topics > Arts > Music >  AI Song Contest

## Airicist

vprobroadcast.com/titles/ai-songcontest.html

----------


## Airicist

Article "Artificial intelligence takes on song-composing duties in Eurovision-inspired contest"

by Rodrigo Pérez Ortega
April 24, 2020

----------


## Airicist

AI Song Contest Team Australia, Uncanny Valley. Beautiful The World

Apr 10, 2020




> Teams from across Europe and Australia are competing to create the next Eurovision hit using artificial intelligence. Introducing Team Australia, Uncanny Valley featuring our beloved Australian wildlife, the Koala.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Behold the relentlessly optimistic silliness of the ‘AI Eurovision’ winner"

by Brian Heater
May 13, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "To see what makes AI hard to use, ask it to write a pop song"

by Will Douglas Heaven
October 29, 2020

----------

